# Liveticker erstellen



## Duisi91 (1. September 2009)

hallo,
ich würd gern auf meiner website einen live ticker erstellen den ich auch selbst schreibe. also keine codes á la bundesliga.de oder sondern wo wirklich ich die einträge live schreibe. kann mir da jemand behilflich sein?
ich meine in etwa soetwas:


----------



## FrankWST (1. September 2009)

Das Stichwort ist meiner Meinung nach "Ajax".


----------



## Duisi91 (1. September 2009)

ich kenn mich damit nicht so aus. was ist denn ajax?


----------



## FrankWST (1. September 2009)

AJAX = "Asynchronous JavaScript and XML".
Prinzipiell realisiert man damit Scenarien wie: Client lädt Seite nach, wenn dort eine Veränderung statt gefunden hat.


----------



## Johannes7146 (1. September 2009)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ajax_(Programmierung)


----------



## procurve (7. September 2009)

Früher hat man sowas einfach mit einem JAVA-Applet gemacht 
Heutzutage könnte man das auch mit Silverlight oder Flash basteln.


----------



## Johannes7146 (7. September 2009)

Um die Liste zu ergänzen: 
JavaFX


----------



## chmee (7. September 2009)

Javascript und ein paar getimte Reloads..

Man fragt sich, wo Du Deinen Text schreiben willst.. Zuhause mit dem Texteditor oder quasi Online auf einer eigenen Moderatorenseite..

Der eigentlichen Seite sagt man nur, dass sie zB alle 30 Sekunden diese Textdatei nachladen soll. Wenn sie sich nicht geändert hat, dann greift der Browser auf den Cache zu (tut nichts), ist sie anders, wird sie nachgeladen und angezeigt/aktualisiert.

zB http://www.selfphp.de/forum/showthread.php?t=20427

mfg chmee


----------

